# Mirrors/distfiles

## Flonaldo

Più che un problema è un mettere in dubbio una specie di convezione che trovo piuttosto antipatica... spesso mi ritrovo a dover scaricare (ora per esempio ho bisogno di dhcpcd) attraverso il browser...tuttavia trovo piuttosto scomodo scegliere il mirror che più mi garba, andare in distfiles ed aspettare 2 ore (purtroppo nel 2008 ci sono ancora persone che hanno una isdn) che carichi TUTTI i pacchetti disponibili...dico io, ma è cosi difficile dividerli per lettere?

A)

B)

C)

ecc ecc 

cosi se mi serve DHCPCD vado direttamente sotto la lettera D invece di dovermi caricare mezzo mondo?!!

Lo scrivo qui per sapere solo cosa ne pensate...infondo credo un pò a tutti sia capitato di dover eseguire questa operazione..

----------

## riverdragon

Riorganizzare la disposizione dei file non credo sia un'iniziativa che possa avere successo; perché semplicemente non fai

```
emerge mirrorselect

mirrorselect -D -s3 -b10

emerge -f dhcpcd
```

(i primi due comandi sono per farti scegliere i tre mirror più veloci dalla tua posizione, lanciato una volta poi puoi lasciarlo com'è)?

----------

## Scen

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> perché semplicemente non fai ...

 

Perchè lui ha ISDN, e quindi i distfile se li scarica tramite browser, suppongo da un pc avente a disposizione una connessione veloce ad Internet!   :Razz: 

@Flonaldo: dai un'occhio a questo mirror, e vedi se può fare al caso tuo.

http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/distfiles/

----------

## djinnZ

cerca nella sezione documentazione del forum od in gentto-wiki come creare una lista di download da dare in pasto a flashget (per il caso in cui non si possa usare la connessione da linux senza prima aver installato una serie di strani driver) o da usare in un browser per scaricare direttamente senza passare per il listing di una directory http/ftp con svariate migliaia di file (ed ai tempi biblici di apertura di una simile pagina non c'è soluzione). Mi pare che sia persino nella documentazione ufficiale.

Sempre che ho capito bene cosa stai cercando perchè al momento sia io che riverdragon stiamo tirando ad indovinare su quale possa essere il tuo problema e l'eventuale soluzione.

----------

## riverdragon

Forse, grazie alla precisazione di scen, ho capito: scarichi i pacchetti da un pc dove NON hai gentoo; giusto?

Alternativa, per scaricare via browser: per scaricare dhcpcd da un mirror, scrivi nella barra dell'indirizzo la URL corretta, aggiungendo in fondo il nome del pacchetto, la linea orizzontale "-" e la versione. Per esempio, tramite eix io vedo che dhcpcd ha la versione stabile che è la 3.2.3; nella barra dell'indirizzo scrivo http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/distfiles/dhcpcd-3.2.3.tar.bz2 e il download parte subito. Se non è tar.bz2 è tar.gz di solito.

----------

## Scen

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Alternativa, per scaricare via browser: per scaricare dhcpcd da un mirror, scrivi nella barra dell'indirizzo la URL corretta, aggiungendo in fondo il nome del pacchetto, la linea orizzontale "-" e la versione. Per esempio, tramite eix io vedo che dhcpcd ha la versione stabile che è la 3.2.3; nella barra dell'indirizzo scrivo http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/distfiles/dhcpcd-3.2.3.tar.bz2 e il download parte subito. Se non è tar.bz2 è tar.gz di solito.

 

Purtroppo questa procedura non va sempre bene, in quanto molti "upstream" (ovvero l'entità ufficiale che rilascia il pacchetto) non usa la semplice e standard sintassi <nome_pacchetto>-<versione>.<tar>.<gz|bz2>. Conviene sempre utilizzare il metodo consigliato da djinnZ.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> cosi se mi serve DHCPCD vado direttamente sotto la lettera D invece di dovermi caricare mezzo mondo?!!
> 
> 

 

io non capisco perchè ti devi caricare mezzo mondo ...

Visto che scrivi qui suppongo che la questione abbia a fare con gentoo e da quanto dici sembrerebbe che tu acceda al mirror con un browser.

Quello che mi sfugge è la tua motivazione ... se vuoi vedere tutti i file sul mirror il tuo metodo va benissimo ma se te ne lamenti deduco che non sia quello il tuo scopo.

Se dal mirror vuoi scaricare un pacchetto da installare nella tua gentoo puoi seguire i consigli per crearti una lista di pacchetti da dare in pasto a wget (wget esiste anche per windows) o ad altro sw.

In questo modo vai a colpo sicuro senza dover navigare o "caricare mezzo mondo" ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo scrivo qui per sapere solo cosa ne pensate...infondo credo un pò a tutti sia capitato di dover eseguire questa operazione..

 

a me non è mai capitato di dover andare sul mirror a fare shopping e non riesco a capire perchè a te capiti quindi dubito di poter esprimere qualcosa più che suggerimenti basati su mie congetture, prova ad essere più dettagliato e esponi anche le tue motivazioni così magari possiamo aiutarti  :Wink: 

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *riverdragon wrote:*   Alternativa, per scaricare via browser: per scaricare dhcpcd da un mirror, scrivi nella barra dell'indirizzo la URL corretta, aggiungendo in fondo il nome del pacchetto, la linea orizzontale "-" e la versione. Per esempio, tramite eix io vedo che dhcpcd ha la versione stabile che è la 3.2.3; nella barra dell'indirizzo scrivo http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/distfiles/dhcpcd-3.2.3.tar.bz2 e il download parte subito. Se non è tar.bz2 è tar.gz di solito. 
> 
> Purtroppo questa procedura non va sempre bene, in quanto molti "upstream" (ovvero l'entità ufficiale che rilascia il pacchetto) non usa la semplice e standard sintassi <nome_pacchetto>-<versione>.<tar>.<gz|bz2>. Conviene sempre utilizzare il metodo consigliato da djinnZ.

 

Avete capito perfettamente... {tranne qualcuno} Il problema è esattamente questo... gentoo dove lavoro è isolata dalla rete e quindi sono costretto a scaricarmi i pacchetti a mano {pochi a dire il vero} e poi trasferirli sul server {gentoo}...l'unico modo è quindi prenderli attraverso il il rep distfiles hostati sui varii mirrors che pero' a mio modesto parere sono fatti MALISSIMO... trovo ridicolo dover caricare tutto l'elenco senza poter invece andare diretto al pacchetto che mi interessa   :Wink:   :Wink:   spero di essere stato chiaro ora   :Cool: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Avete capito perfettamente... {tranne qualcuno} Il problema è esattamente questo... gentoo dove lavoro è isolata dalla rete e quindi sono costretto a scaricarmi i pacchetti a mano {pochi a dire il vero} e poi trasferirli sul server {gentoo}...l'unico modo è quindi prenderli attraverso il il rep distfiles hostati sui varii mirrors che pero' a mio modesto parere sono fatti MALISSIMO... trovo ridicolo dover caricare tutto l'elenco senza poter invece andare diretto al pacchetto che mi interessa     spero di essere stato chiaro ora  

 

ok, allora il tuo problema è solo che ignoravi i vari metodi comodi per farlo ...

Io non sono mai andato su un mirror per scaricarmi un file anche quando la macchina con gentoo non aveva accesso a internet ...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> trovo ridicolo dover caricare tutto l'elenco senza poter invece andare diretto al pacchetto che mi interessa

 

anche la tua affermazione lo è, i mirror non sono progettati per lo scopo che hai descritto è quindi ovvio che non riescano a venire incontro alle tue esigenze  :Wink: 

su via, un po di buon senso quando postate...

tornando IT, potresti anche provare ad utilizzare il tree di portage via NFS (c'è un articolo su gentoo wiki e pure svariati thread qui sul forum) da una macchina gentoo che ha accesso internet (meglio ancora se ti fai un chroot locale con una versione clonata dell'installazione del server gentoo, così scarichi e compili sulla macchina che ha l'accesso ad internet e poi sul server utilizzi direttamente i binpackage generati¹).

¹- quest'ultima soluzione sarebbe la Gentoo-way corretta.

----------

## Flonaldo

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *Flonaldo wrote:*   trovo ridicolo dover caricare tutto l'elenco senza poter invece andare diretto al pacchetto che mi interessa 
> 
> anche la tua affermazione lo è, i mirror non sono progettati per lo scopo che hai descritto è quindi ovvio che non riescano a venire incontro alle tue esigenze 
> 
> su via, un po di buon senso quando postate...
> ...

 

Ringrazio tutti per le tante risposte {tutte corrette e valide ma che comunque non rispondono ad una mia seppur particolare esigenza}.

Posso creare tutti gli ambieni di chroot che vi pare, posso anche fare il download di tutto la dir distfiles ed usare la mia macchina come mirror locale ma l'handicap di avere una directory distfiles{sui varii mirror} che assomiglia piu' ad un grosso calderone che non rispetta un ordine alfabetico rimane... il mio appunto era proprio quello di mettere in discussione questa cosa...

Vi ripeto, non si tratta di trovare una soluzione al mio problema...bensi' di creare un ordine gerarchico per chi decide di fare questo tipo operazione {ripeto, seppur molto particolare}

Spero di essere stato chiaro...

----------

## djinnZ

apri un bug e proponi di suddividere per applicazione i download. Basterebbe modificare emerge per chiamare wget con "$mirror/distfiles/$categoria/$pacchetto/$file" invece dell'attuale "$mirror/disfiles/$file" ma poi immagina le bestemmie di chi non ha ancora aggiornato tutto il sistema e sarebbe costretto a farlo per poter installare un singolo pacchetto (se non erro dovrebbero ancora esserci i file di due anni indietro sui mirror).

Considera anche che non sempre basta scaricare il tgz od il tbz con i sorgenti ma ci sono anche le patch (che se non ricordo male dovevano sparire del tutto dall'albero di portage). Tanto il problema si pone solo ed esclusivamente se vuoi usare un  browser sulla dir distfiles dei mirror, la chiamata diretta ad un file per il download su una directory di 10.000 o di 10 elementi non comporta alcuna differenza sensibile nei tempi ed avere una directory unica mette al riparo dalla possibilità che si possano avere degli archivi dei sorgenti o delle patch con lo stesso nome (cosa assai pericolosa).

Forse l'unica cosa che apprezzerei un tantino in più è poter avere un modo facile per andarmi a copiare dalla mia distfiles i dowload soggetti a restrizione (tipo i vecchi jdk/jre) invece di dovermeli andare a cercare, anche una distfiles separata andrebbe bene.

Ma tanto per capirci la tua "particolare esigenza" qual è?  :Evil or Very Mad:  Al momento non si è ancora capito.

----------

## Kernel78

@Flonaldo

Si tratta di una funzionalità mai implementata perchè non ha molto senso di esistere, si potrebbe fare in 3-5 secondi con dei link con uno script che crei dei link ...

se non è mai stato fatto non ostante la semplicità di implementazione è, presumibilmente, perchè non serve a nessuno.

Non dico che nessuno, per curiosità non vorrebbe questa funzione, tu la vuoi, ma che nessuno ne farebbe un utilizzo pratico ...

Se conosci il nome del file non hai alcun motivo per navigare tra i file che iniziano con tutte le lettere dell'alfabeto ne tra quelli che iniziano per la stessa lettera ... hai il nome del file e l'indirizzo del mirror quindi hai l'indirizzo completo del file per poterlo scaricare, a livello pratico non ha alcun senso andare a "fare shopping" su un mirror ...

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> @Flonaldo
> 
> Si tratta di una funzionalità mai implementata perchè non ha molto senso di esistere, si potrebbe fare in 3-5 secondi con dei link con uno script che crei dei link ...
> 
> se non è mai stato fatto non ostante la semplicità di implementazione è, presumibilmente, perchè non serve a nessuno.
> ...

 

E' incredibile come io tenti di comunicarvi qualcosa e puntualmente ricevo risposte che sfiorano soltanto il problema...

Solo il DEV ha capito a cosa mi riferivo... poiche' evidentemente ho problemi comunicativi provo a farmi un esempio di come vorrei distfiles {sui varii mirror}

Avete presente kernel.org? Mi riferisco per esempio aquesta pagina in cui un qualsiasi utente se vuole scaricare il kernel senza usare emerge gentoo-sources da terminale ha a disposizione una serie di directory con l'elenco delle versioni kernel... cosi se voglio la 2.6 vado da una parte, se voglio la 2.5 vado da un altra ed evito di perdere tempo a dover caricare una paginone enorme di files, patches ecc ecc... cosa che accade con il nostro distfiles...

Ora vi prego trattenetevi dal rispondere: USA il terminale, fatti un mirror locale, installa gentoo su un altra macchina con la rete perche' non fareste altro che dare dei modi su come aggirare il problema senza pero' risolvere il problema fondamentale : ovvero l'inutilizzabilita' di distfiles attraverso il browser {specialmente per chi ha connessioni lente}.

Almeno su questo convenite con me? distfiles attraverso firefox e' quasi inutilizzabile? provate magari ad aprirlo con un 56k...

Grazie dell attenzione...

Flo

----------

## Kernel78

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora vi prego trattenetevi dal rispondere: USA il terminale, fatti un mirror locale, installa gentoo su un altra macchina con la rete perche' non fareste altro che dare dei modi su come aggirare il problema senza pero' risolvere il problema fondamentale : ovvero l'inutilizzabilita' di distfiles attraverso il browser {specialmente per chi ha connessioni lente}.
> 
> Almeno su questo convenite con me? distfiles attraverso firefox e' quasi inutilizzabile? provate magari ad aprirlo con un 56k...
> ...

 

La pagina del kernel è studiata perchè la gente possa accedervi per fare "shopping" e scegliere il kernel che più le aggrada quindi ha senso che siano organizzati e "a misura d'uomo".

La struttura del distfiles invece è stata concepita per l'immediatezza di utilizzo automatico, non è pensata per essere sfogliata, non ha senso sfogliarla ... è come voler fare fuori strada con una diablo e lamentarsi se risulta inadeguata ... 

Quelli sono dei repositories ideati per essere utilizzati da script non da persone, se vuoi accedervi manualmente è come se volessi leggere con vi un file binario ... nessuno dice che i distfiles siano facilmente consultabili a mano, diciamo che non ha alcun senso consultarli a mano, se lo fai sii preparato a scontrarti con questa realtà ...

L'unico motivo pratico per accedere ai distfiles è per scaricare i sorgenti per una gentoo e la gentoo stessa ti può fornire i link dei pacchetti che le servono quindi non hai motivi pratici per accedervi manualmente.

Forse sono pedante e ripetitivo ma ti stai lamentando per la mancanza di qualcosa che non ha un motivo pratico di esistere ...

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Flonaldo wrote:*   
> 
> Ora vi prego trattenetevi dal rispondere: USA il terminale, fatti un mirror locale, installa gentoo su un altra macchina con la rete perche' non fareste altro che dare dei modi su come aggirare il problema senza pero' risolvere il problema fondamentale : ovvero l'inutilizzabilita' di distfiles attraverso il browser {specialmente per chi ha connessioni lente}.
> 
> Almeno su questo convenite con me? distfiles attraverso firefox e' quasi inutilizzabile? provate magari ad aprirlo con un 56k...
> ...

 

Il fatto che non abbia senso sfogliare la directory dei distfiles e' chiaramente una tua opinione...le opinioni sono tutte giuste, i fatti invece no!  Ed il fatto qui e' che attraverso il browser non si entra facilmente nei distfiles {se non dopo una lunghissima attesa}

Premesso questo sul quale non puoi che convenire con me ti ripeto che secondo me sarebbe piu' giusto ripensare ad una alberatura di distfiles...se non fosse altro che per avere un ordine... non so, magari rispettare lo stesso ordine del portage   :Shocked: 

PS spero per te che non dovrai mai usare il distfiles sul browser...ma se un giorno dovesse capitare...ti devono cadere le dita ehehhehe

----------

## Kernel78

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il fatto che non abbia senso sfogliare la directory dei distfiles e' chiaramente una tua opinione...le opinioni sono tutte giuste, i fatti invece no!  Ed il fatto qui e' che attraverso il browser non si entra facilmente nei distfiles {se non dopo una lunghissima attesa}
> 
> 

 

la mia non è un opinione ma un fatto: distfiles non è stato concepito per essere agevolmente navigabile.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Premesso questo sul quale non puoi che convenire con me ti ripeto che secondo me sarebbe piu' giusto ripensare ad una alberatura di distfiles...se non fosse altro che per avere un ordine... non so, magari rispettare lo stesso ordine del portage  
> 
> 

 

Il fatto (o meglio un altro fatto) è che nessuno ha una motivazione pratica concreta per navigare su distfiles a manina. Tu continui a farlo solo per dimostrare quanto sia poco pratico farlo e quindi per sostenere la tua tesi.

Come ti ho già detto più volte se devi aggiornare un gentoo non hai alcun motivo per navigare a mano in distfiles.

 *Quote:*   

> PS spero per te che non dovrai mai usare il distfiles sul browser...ma se un giorno dovesse capitare...ti devono cadere le dita ehehhehe

 

A meno che non diventi masochista non dovrebbe capitarmi (visto che motivi pratici per farlo non ci sono) ma grazie per l'augurio  :Laughing: 

Portami almeno un caso pratico in cui un individuo sano di mente abbia la necessità di accedere manualmente a distfiles e io parteggerò per la tua causa ma se non hai ancora presentato motivazioni valide fino ad ora ...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Il fatto che non abbia senso sfogliare la directory dei distfiles e' chiaramente una tua opinione...le opinioni sono tutte giuste, i fatti invece no!  Ed il fatto qui e' che attraverso il browser non si entra facilmente nei distfiles {se non dopo una lunghissima attesa}

 

continui a girare intorno alla domanda che ti hanno fatto almeno in tre persone: perchè vuoi usare il browser?

questo ancora non lo hai spiegato, e la connessione lenta non è una risposta a tale domanda, visto che indipendentemente dal tipo di connessione che hai la tua gentoo è in grado di scaricarti il pacchetto e/o darti l'URI completo per il download manuale (sto parlando di wget)

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Premesso questo sul quale non puoi che convenire con me ti ripeto che secondo me sarebbe piu' giusto ripensare ad una alberatura di distfiles...se non fosse altro che per avere un ordine... non so, magari rispettare lo stesso ordine del portage   

 

"premesso questo" un paio di ciuffoli(TM), scusa ma non hai premesso nulla, hai solo detto: "ora vi spiego come stanno le cose [pausa di silenzio di un minuto], ecco, le cose stanno così e i fatti mi cosano"   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

per piacere, colma quella pausa di un minuto.... o non ne veniamo più a capo.

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> PS spero per te che non dovrai mai usare il distfiles sul browser...ma se un giorno dovesse capitare...ti devono cadere le dita ehehhehe

 

io ho usato gentoo su connessioni lente e pure gentoo dove non ci sono connessioni internet.

tutto quello che facevo era un banalissimo "emerge -f nomepacchetto" da una macchina che ha internet e mi copiavo il distfiles su una chiavetta (o qualsiasi altro dispositivo di memorizzazzione) per poi usarla sulla gentoo senza connessione. se non avevo gentoo sulla macchina connessa ad internet, escludendo praticamente tutti gli OS *NIX (dove hai wget & c. preinstallato) solo Win risultava "ostico" per il download a mano dei singoli distfiles, ma nulla che non si potesse ovviare con i cloni di wget per Win (ne esistono parecchi) o altre soluzioni simili; in nessun caso ho dovuto usare su Win il browser per scaricare i singoli tarball.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ma ci sono anche le patch (che se non ricordo male dovevano sparire del tutto dall'albero di portage).

 

è l'effetto del troppo caldo ... oppure mi sono perso qualche cosa?

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Portami almeno un caso pratico in cui un individuo sano di mente abbia la necessità di accedere manualmente a distfiles e io parteggerò per la tua causa ma se non hai ancora presentato motivazioni valide fino ad ora ...

 

Ho una gentoo ed un macintosh, solo il macintosh è collegato alla rete e sulla gentoo mi serve syslog-ng!

Trovami un modo alternativo per non sfogliarmi a mano i distfiles su un mirror usando la macchina macintosh e poi con una pennetta usb portare i pacchetti che mi interessano sulla gentoo   :Smile: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Ho una gentoo ed un macintosh, solo il macintosh è collegato alla rete e sulla gentoo mi serve syslog-ng!
> 
> Trovami un modo alternativo per non sfogliarmi a mano i distfiles su un mirror 

 

sulla macchina gentoo senza connessione:

```
emerge --pretend --fetchonly --update syslog-ng
```

ti restituirà gli $URI da scaricare, e dal terminale MAC OS X:

```
curl $URI
```

curl è preinstallato su MACOSX/Darwin

p.s.: mi sa che non ti sei letto con attenzione il link che ti ha proposto in precedenza @kernel78

----------

## Flonaldo

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *Flonaldo wrote:*   Ho una gentoo ed un macintosh, solo il macintosh è collegato alla rete e sulla gentoo mi serve syslog-ng!
> 
> Trovami un modo alternativo per non sfogliarmi a mano i distfiles su un mirror  
> 
> sulla macchina gentoo senza connessione:
> ...

 

Mi ricordavo fosse curl -O $URI...ma vabbè poco importa...diciamo che ho windows (che è un caso più frequente).

Dovrei cmq installarmi wget o altri programmi esterni...e magari non sono amministratore della macchina e non posso farlo...

Ripeto, i modi per ovviare al problema ci sono e sono tanti...ma il più semplice, ovvero aprire il browser e prenderlo al volo non esiste o cmq è poco praticabile!

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Dovrei cmq installarmi wget o altri programmi esterni...e magari non sono amministratore della macchina e non posso farlo...

 

ftp e leggiti l'help per l'opzione "get" e "mget".

se poi il tutto ti piace, automatizzi il processo usando uno script batch.

 *Quote:*   

> Ripeto, i modi per ovviare al problema ci sono e sono tanti...ma il più semplice, ovvero aprire il browser e prenderlo al volo non esiste o cmq è poco praticabile!

 

stai accedendo ad un mirror ftp, sei sicuro che il browser sia lo strumento più semplice  :Wink:  ?

p.s.: alla fine siamo arrivati al nocciolo della questione: windows, (IMHO) non credo che i devel gentoo debbano modificare il funzionamento di portage solo per sopperire alle manchevolezze di Win, semmai è "fatica" dell'utente ovviare alle manchevolezze di quest'ultimo o se non vuole/può farlo, che risolva (e sottolineo "risolva" ) il problema in altro modo (leggi: pazientare fino a quando non si trova una macchina con un OS decente).

----------

## djinnZ

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   ma ci sono anche le patch (che se non ricordo male dovevano sparire del tutto dall'albero di portage). è l'effetto del troppo caldo ... oppure mi sono perso qualche cosa?

 ehm... in distfiles, volevo avvertire, oltre ai sorgenti dei pacchetti, di cui è relativamente semplice ricavare il nome, ci sono anche le patch adesso e, se non erro, in futuro non dovrebbero proprio più essere ammesse in /usr/portage/categoria/pacchetto/files come in passato. Fa caldo e sono ancora più stressato di te, abbi pietà...  :Laughing: 

In generale una unica lista di file è più semplice da verificare automaticamente per cercare eventuali file spuri. Avere una strutturazione ad albero di distfiles complicherebbe di molto le verifiche ed il sync ed aprirebbe il fianco all'iserimento di materiale improprio sui mirror, IMHO.

Ciò non toglie che avere una directory separata per gli archivi dei sorgenti o più spesso per gli rpm ed i binari da scaricare manualmente mi farebbe molto comodo e che quasi quasi lo apro un bug sull'argomento (anche se mi attendo che venga scartato senza replica alcuna).

----------

## codadilupo

djinnZ ha sempre ragione, ma per i gestori dei mirror, fare uno scrippettino che crei un link simbolico per ogni pacchetto e lo butti dentro le directory [0-9] [a-z] non sarebbe un lavoro poi cosi' gravoso  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## riverdragon

Scusa Flonaldo ma, con tutta la calma e la comprensione possibili: perché, invece di chiedere un aiuto per rendere un compito meno fastidioso di quanto sia ora, chiedi di riorganizzare la struttura dei server di gentoo?

Se effettivamente sei su windows, e non puoi installare nulla, qui trovi wget per windows che non ha bisogno di essere installato. Chiaramente per richiamarlo o scrivi il path completo fino all'eseguibile o modifichi la variabile PATH di windows (non so se sia possibile non essendo amministratore); dopodiché puoi usare il suggerimento di kernel78.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ehm... in distfiles, volevo avvertire, oltre ai sorgenti dei pacchetti, di cui è relativamente semplice ricavare il nome, ci sono anche le patch adesso e, se non erro, in futuro non dovrebbero proprio più essere ammesse in /usr/portage/categoria/pacchetto/files come in passato. Fa caldo e sono ancora più stressato di te, abbi pietà... 

 

uhmmm non ho letto nulla a riguardo ne in ML ne tra le GLEP, vorrà dire che mi informerò meglio.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Ciò non toglie che avere una directory separata per gli archivi dei sorgenti o più spesso per gli rpm ed i binari da scaricare manualmente mi farebbe molto comodo e che quasi quasi lo apro un bug sull'argomento (anche se mi attendo che venga scartato senza replica alcuna).

 

se fossi in te, invece di chiedere una modifica strutturale a portage/mirror ftp, chiederei che il sito packages.gentoo.org venga modificato affinchè mostri per ogni singolo pacchetto tutti gli URI per il download manuale dei distfiles via browser; dico questo perchè una modifica alla struttura dei mirror vorrebbe dire un lavoro extra ogni 30 min per i server (i mirror syncano il tree di portage ogni 30 min, sempre che non abbiano cambiato regole) che si traduce in una minore velocità di sync per gli utenti finali (e resterebbe comunque il problema di quei mirror che sono spesso fuori sync...); invece modificare il sito packages.gentoo.org per estrapolare gli URI non avrebbe alcun effettetto negativo ne sui mirror ftp ne sul server che ospita il sito stesso, senza contare che è di più facile realizzazione rispetto ad una modifica strutturale di portage (e il risultato finale non cambia).

p.s.: proponila come GLEP piuttosto che come bug report, perchè al 100% te lo chiuderebbero come WONTFIX.

----------

## djinnZ

veramente la mia idea era di lasciare distfiles sui server così come è e prevedere, solo nell'albero locale di portage, una seconda dir restricted-distfiles dove mettere tutte quelle piccole cose per le quali è necessario registrarsi, pagare una licenza, o solo sorbirsi accettare la licenza. L'esempio tipico sono i pacchetti dei vari sun jdk/jre/jce/javadoc fino alla 1.5 ed è ovvio che averli in una directory separata semplifica di molto la vita quando si vuol fare un backup od altro  e per i mirror... non cambia nulla, tanto comunque li gestiscono quei file.

La fonte era il blog di un devel, non mi ricordo più chi perchè lo lessi almeno un anno fa e dovrebbe essere incluso in quello standard che hanno scritto spb e ciaranm. DI sicuro era una proposta e mi pare che con il tempo la strada sia diventata quella.

[OT]Come si sottopone una glep?[/OT]

----------

## Scen

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> veramente la mia idea era di lasciare distfiles sui server così come è e prevedere, solo nell'albero locale di portage, una seconda dir restricted-distfiles dove mettere tutte quelle piccole cose per le quali è necessario registrarsi, pagare una licenza, o solo sorbirsi accettare la licenza. L'esempio tipico sono i pacchetti dei vari sun jdk/jre/jce/javadoc fino alla 1.5

 

Ma il fatto di non poter rendere disponibili codesti file tramite $GENTOO_MIRRORS non dipende dalle "restrizioni" imposte dalla licenza? Se sì, non si potrebbe fare nemmeno come dici tu

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> [OT]Come si sottopone una glep?[/OT]

 

GLEP Purpose and Guidelines

----------

## Kernel78

Dunque vediamo di riassumere il discorso:

kernel78: potresti portare alla nostra attenzione un esempio di necessità pratica di fare quello che chiedi ?

flonando: ho una macchina mac e devo scaricare un pacchetto per gentoo

!equilibrium: ti fai dire da emerge l'uri e lo scarichi con curl

flonando: allora ho una macchina win e non sono amministratore

!equilibrium: usi ftp

riverdragon: usi una versione di wget stand alone

se vuoi ti recupero uno specchio su cui tu possa arrampicarti  :Laughing: 

Non fai prima ad ammettere che non conoscevi la soluzione o che non ci avevi pensato o che non avevi capito le prime volte che te lo avevamo detto ?

P.S. ma esiste un amministratore windows che si metta a bloccare tutto e lasci la possibilità di navigare dove si vuole e scaricare quello che capita a tiro ?

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se vuoi ti recupero uno specchio su cui tu possa arrampicarti 
> 
> 

 

Non ne ho bisogno perchè non devo dimostrare nulla...se uno sbaglia lo ammette, se uno come me mette in dubbio soltanto una convenzione (quella di riordinare i distfiles invece di tenerli come un calderone) allora la tua frase appare soltanto poco cortese ed un attimo provocatoria!

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non fai prima ad ammettere che non conoscevi la soluzione o che non ci avevi pensato o che non avevi capito le prime volte che te lo avevamo detto ?
> 
> 

 

A dire il vero no... come avrò ripetuto 1000 volte, non è mia abitudine sfogliare i distfiles, m'è capitato ieri perchè per questioni di praticità e di velocità non avevo voglia di installare software esterno su macchine non mie; Sono io permaloso o sto scambiando delle opinioni con un provocatore?

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. ma esiste un amministratore windows che si metta a bloccare tutto e lasci la possibilità di navigare dove si vuole e scaricare quello che capita a tiro ?
> 
> 

 

Non ho capito il senso della frase, è ironica o soltanto manca la punteggiatura? o entrambe le cose?!  :Smile: 

Saluti a tutti e grazie per la chiacchierata...  :Smile: 

Ci risentiamo a quando avrò un problema serio (speriamo di no a dire il vero)  :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Non ne ho bisogno perchè non devo dimostrare nulla...se uno sbaglia lo ammette, se uno come me mette in dubbio soltanto una convenzione (quella di riordinare i distfiles invece di tenerli come un calderone) allora la tua frase appare soltanto poco cortese ed un attimo provocatoria!
> 
> 

 

beh, io ti ho chiesto un esempio di necessità pratica di fare quello che chiedevi, tu hai provato a fare due esempi (quindi hai tentato di dimostrare la tua posizione) e per entrambi i casi ti è stato spiegato qual'era la soluzione più pratica ...

Ho messo la faccina che ride per cercare di "sdrammatizzare", se non ho raggiunto il mio scopo mi dispiace ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A dire il vero no... come avrò ripetuto 1000 volte, non è mia abitudine sfogliare i distfiles, m'è capitato ieri perchè per questioni di praticità e di velocità non avevo voglia di installare software esterno su macchine non mie; Sono io permaloso o sto scambiando delle opinioni con un provocatore?
> 
> 

 

analizziamo con calma i vari aspetti della situazione:

- su mac hai curl, su win hai ftp, su linux hai l'imbarazzo della scelta, da nessuna parte devi installare nulla

- se ti crei la lista dei file con emerge hai gli uri e vai a colpo sicuro in automatico (pratico e veloce), altrimenti ti tocca cmq lanciare emerge per vedere quali pacchetti, patch e dipendenze servono, segnarti i nomi (o stamparti la lista) e andarli a cercare a mano tra i distfiles (poco pratico e molto lento) quindi adesso non puoi sostenere che sfogliarsi i distfiles sia la soluzione più veloce e pratica ... sii obiettivo

Se il fatto che ti metta di fronte alle tue incongruenze fa di me un provocatore ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   
> 
> P.S. ma esiste un amministratore windows che si metta a bloccare tutto e lasci la possibilità di navigare dove si vuole e scaricare quello che capita a tiro ?
> ...

 

Il senso è (o voleva essere):

visto il tuo esempio di amministratore della macchina che ha tolto il privilegio di installare sw agli utenti, mi chiedevo se tale amministratore avrebbe lasciato la possibilità di navigare tranquillamente su internet (per permettere di raggiungere i distfiles) e di scaricare quello che serve ... mi sembrava un po' stiracchiata come eventualità ...

----------

## Flonaldo

Certamente Kernel78, non voglio far passare te come un provocatore nè come la mia richiesta come una priorità assoluta...era solo una questione di ordine...forse sono io troppo "estremo" in alcune cose...ma ripeto, mi piacerebbe che i distfiles avessero un ordine anche dal lato server cosi come gli ebuilts li hanno nel portage. Non sono cosi folle da dover sostenere questa cosa come fosse una priorità assoluta perchè mi rendo benissimo conto anche da solo che non lo è...ripeto quindi: era solo per una questione di ordine e per una convenzione che non approvo  :Smile: 

PS: in ogni caso ti devono cadere le dita se un giorno dovesse capitarti di usare un mirror via browser  :Smile:  ehehhe

Ciao uagliù   :Laughing: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Certamente Kernel78, non voglio far passare te come un provocatore nè come la mia richiesta come una priorità assoluta...era solo una questione di ordine...forse sono io troppo "estremo" in alcune cose...ma ripeto, mi piacerebbe che i distfiles avessero un ordine anche dal lato server cosi come gli ebuilts li hanno nel portage. Non sono cosi folle da dover sostenere questa cosa come fosse una priorità assoluta perchè mi rendo benissimo conto anche da solo che non lo è...ripeto quindi: era solo per una questione di ordine e per una convenzione che non approvo 
> 
> 

 

Era chiaro che tu non volessi far passare la tua come una priorità assoluta ma, non essendo io onnisciente, non c'è nulla di più probabile che ci siano delle esigenze specifiche che io non conosco ...

Per questo ti chiedevo di fare degli esempi pratici in cui servisse quanto richiedevi, visto che, non ostante ti avessimo segnalato la soluzione più pratica e veloce, ti ostinavi a sostenere la, relativa, necessità di avere una struttura nei distfiles era probabilme che mi sfuggisse una qualche necessità particolare.

Adesso invece mi pare di capire che quella che hai sollevato è più una questione di gusti personali che non di necessità ... (correggimi se sbaglio).

Ovvio che se a te piacerebbero di più i distfiles strutturati nessuno può sindacare i tuoi gusti ma se non hai una necessità pratica di sfogliarli la tua decisione di continuare a farlo non è condizionata dalla mancanza di opzioni migliori ...

----------

## djinnZ

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   veramente la mia idea era di lasciare distfiles sui server così come è e prevedere, solo nell'albero locale di portage, una seconda dir restricted-distfiles dove mettere tutte quelle piccole cose per le quali è necessario registrarsi, pagare una licenza, o solo sorbirsi accettare la licenza. L'esempio tipico sono i pacchetti dei vari sun jdk/jre/jce/javadoc fino alla 1.5 
> 
> Ma il fatto di non poter rendere disponibili codesti file tramite $GENTOO_MIRRORS non dipende dalle "restrizioni" imposte dalla licenza? Se sì, non si potrebbe fare nemmeno come dici tu

 

Se ho accettato la licenza posso permettermi di farne un backup ma non dovrei poter rischiare di passarli a chicchessia mentre tenendoli insieme agli altri potrebbe capitarmi.

Facciamo un esempio pratico che il caldo sta iniziando a pesare:

visto che mi servono a forza per usare l'entratel e per consultare le vecchioe denunce inail installo sul mio sistema jre 1.4 ed 1.5, vado sul sito della sun, accetto la licenza e mi scarico i pacchetti in distfiles. Copiarli sugli altri miei pc lo posso fare, posso installarli dove mi pare, posso farne le copie e fin qui tutto a posto, tranne il fatto che devo comunque andarmeli a cercare manualmente tra gli altri 1200 file che in media ho in distfiles.

Mettiamo caso che ti trovi a passare dalle mie parti e mi chiedi di passarti i distfiles direttamente via rete locale invece di stare a scaricarteli via internet, davvero avrai l'accortezza di andarteli a cancellare manulmente?! Dico proprio di no.

Quindi anche per evitare possibili problemi di licenza servirebbero una distfiles ed una packages separate per quei pacchetti sottoposti a restrizione.

Se hai capito il problema bene altrimenti... sto letteralmente morendo dal caldo, ci sono 38°, niente condizionatore causa problemi di asma, reumi, cervicale ed ipotensione arteriosa, tutti i computer e le stampanti in funzione, fai un poco te...

Una via un tantino meno farragginosa di spiegare non ci sarebbe?! Tra l'altro sarebbe collegata alla 52. Se ho capito bene, scrivo il documento e lo sottopongo a glep@gentoo.org ?

----------

## Scen

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Se ho accettato la licenza posso permettermi di farne un backup ma non dovrei poter rischiare di passarli a chicchessia mentre tenendoli insieme agli altri potrebbe capitarmi.
> 
> Facciamo un esempio pratico che il caldo sta iniziando a pesare:
> 
> visto che mi servono a forza per usare l'entratel e per consultare le vecchioe denunce inail installo sul mio sistema jre 1.4 ed 1.5, vado sul sito della sun, accetto la licenza e mi scarico i pacchetti in distfiles. Copiarli sugli altri miei pc lo posso fare, posso installarli dove mi pare, posso farne le copie e fin qui tutto a posto, tranne il fatto che devo comunque andarmeli a cercare manualmente tra gli altri 1200 file che in media ho in distfiles.
> ...

 

Ovvio che no, siamo in ambiente RETE LOCALE PRIVATA, dove puoi fare quello che ti pare. Le licenze restrittive penso dicano (semplificando) "non puoi rendere disponibile allo scaricamento il file X al mondo intero, quindi in contesto "pubblico" (via Internet).

Cmq stiamo andando un pò OT, imho  :Razz: 

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Una via un tantino meno farragginosa di spiegare non ci sarebbe?! Tra l'altro sarebbe collegata alla 52. Se ho capito bene, scrivo il documento e lo sottopongo a glep@gentoo.org ?

 

Non proprio: la GLEP 52 riguarda il filtraggio degli ebuild che richiedono interazione da parte dell'utente, questione diversa dal "fetch-restricted". Cmq, sì: scrivi la GLEP, e la sottoponi a tale indirizzo.

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cmq stiamo andando un pò OT, imho 
> 
> 

 

Solo un pò? ci sono praticamnete due discussioni che hanno preso due strade opposte nello stesso thread  :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

Se non ci pensa un mio collega prima questa sera le splitto io con calma ... se potete evitare di proseguire l'OT cmq fate un bel favore  :Wink: 

----------

